# Canada has fallen



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Assault Rifles or AR15s and military grade weapons: effective immediately, it is no longer permitted to buy, sell, transport, import or use military-grade assault weapons in Canada. 

Can anyone spot a thin end to a wedge?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

Does that include a 1788 Harpers Ferry ?


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Demitri.14 said:


> Does that include a 1788 Harpers Ferry ?


Better ask John Brown.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Let the slavery begin . That is step one. then hand guns, then any rifle that holds more than 1 round. Then any rifle........


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

String Justin up by his testicles, if he has a pair.


----------



## Rellgar (Sep 25, 2018)

Either stand and fight or move south.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Rellgar said:


> Either stand and fight or move south.


Not Florida, please.
Enough Canadians down here 6 months a year now.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

As far as I know - Canadians do not have any* legal right *to own guns, like our 2A. They never did. 
All they have are organizations fighting against gun control and anti-gun legislations..like the one today.
Here's a link to one of the bigger groups - and boy is their hair on fire right now:

https://firearmrights.ca/en/mission-and-vision/

Looking forward to hearing from our Canadian members. @charito ? You up north?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

My apologies to the serfs of Canada.
So long as a monarch appears on your coin, you are considered but subjects, regardless of theater to the contrary.
You have my pity.

Withdraw from the commonwealth, or denounce and expatriate. Any other solution must accept subservience.
Demand your natural rights and fight for them, leave, or acquiesce.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Wow, looks like they listed every long gun known to man(almost). I feel sorry for you guys, really, this is over the top. Cars deaths must outnumber firearm related deaths I would think, ban cars too. Idiots!!!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

MountainGirl said:


> As far as I know - Canadians do not have any* legal right *to own guns, like our 2A. They never did.
> All they have are organizations fighting against gun control and anti-gun legislations..like the one today.
> Here's a link to one of the bigger groups - and boy is their hair on fire right now:
> 
> ...


 Neither do we the second the 5 of 9 change the meaning of a few words. We are 1 election away.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Kauboy said:


> My apologies to the serfs of Canada.
> So long as a monarch appears on your coin, you are considered but subjects, regardless of theater to the contrary.
> You have my pity.
> 
> ...


Your thinking is close, but not quite.
The "Commonwealth" is little more, now, than a social club and the Monarchy has not been part of things since 1981 (other than ceremonial this or that).
Canada repatriated their Constitution in 1981... but it doesn't have the same nature of 'rights' that ours does, and, sadly - the '*natural right* (i.e. God given (sound familiar?)) to bear arms' was not explicit - even though it was a long-held understanding and tradition. (Some blame Pierre Trudeau (the father of the current PM) for that exclusion.

The problem, now, is the little boy libtard prime minister...trying to fill his daddy's shoes.
That's all IMO. Based on research and direct experience - with father and son.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

1skrewsloose said:


> Wow, looks like they listed every long gun known to man(almost). I feel sorry for you guys, really, this is over the top. Cars deaths must outnumber firearm related deaths I would think, ban cars too. Idiots!!!


That's right! snow blowers, too. They are very dangerous.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

MountainGirl said:


> Your thinking is close, but not quite.
> The "Commonwealth" is little more, now, than a social club and the Monarchy has not been part of things since 1981 (other than ceremonial this or that).
> Canada repatriated their Constitution in 1981... but it doesn't have the same nature of 'rights' that ours does, and, sadly - the '*natural right* (i.e. God given (sound familiar?)) to bear arms' was not explicit - even though it was a long-held understanding and tradition. (Some blame Pierre Trudeau (the father of the current PM) for that exclusion.
> 
> ...


When a queen is on a country's coin, they can pretend to be whatever they wish, but what they really are is well known.

The rest is "theater".

It is my humble opinion, of course. Yet actions like these tend to prove me right. Just as the "speech laws" did a year or so ago.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Kauboy said:


> When a queen is on a country's coin, they can pretend to be whatever they wish, but what they really are is well known.
> 
> The rest is "theater".
> 
> It is my humble opinion, of course. Yet actions like these tend to prove me right. Just as the "speech laws" did a year or so ago.


We can disagree on this without problem. 
There are some founding fathers on our currency as well - and we're about as far from that as can be. Sadly.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

MountainGirl said:


> We can disagree on this without problem.
> There are some founding fathers on our currency as well - and we're about as far from that as can be. Sadly.


Indeed, noble men who GAVE UP POWER. Far more worthy of praise than a figurehead representing an era of absolute dictatorial rule over servants. Wouldn't you agree?


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Kauboy said:


> Indeed, noble men who GAVE UP POWER. Far more worthy of praise than a figurehead representing an era of absolute dictatorial rule over servants. Wouldn't you agree?


In part.

Too bad those Noble Men couldn't write in the Constitution: *The Right to Bear Arms is Inalienable!! 
*
2A doesn't give us the right to bear arms - it just prohibits the govt from infringing on *what was considered to be a natural right so strongly that they thought spelling it out would be redundant, and never actually needed to be said!!*

Well - they shouldn't have been so f'kn lazy, and spelt it out in REAL BIG LETTERS so the idiots today couldn't misinterpret it or find workarounds.

:vs_wave:


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

MountainGirl said:


> In part.
> 
> Too bad those Noble Men couldn't write in the Constitution: *The Right to Bear Arms is Inalienable!!
> *
> ...


Surviving a war tends to clear the mind to the point you can't possibly consider the twisted contrivances of future generations of softer folk.
When it becomes necessary to reinstate this government, let's be sure to not make the same mistake.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Kauboy said:


> Surviving a war tends to clear the mind to the point you can't possibly consider the twisted contrivances of future generations of softer folk.
> When it becomes necessary to reinstate this government, let's be sure to not make the same mistake.


No shit. And it's about to start out here.
Go read what I just posted in the 'local area' thread.
He was asked at the Q&A after the briefing - what will the repercussions be if they don't follow your orders - he replied "That wont happen."
Oh boy...he has *no idea* what's about to happen.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Ar 15 and other semi autos that can hold high capacity magazines are hardly assault weapons. Having said that, full auto tends to waste a lot of ammo. The murderer whom kicked off this government law obtained his rifles illegally. So this new law will like most gun laws do nothing to prevent such things. JMHO. 

As Ronald Reagan once said we are one generation away from loosing our freedom.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

That's why we sent sent the dam British/Brutish over the pond.

Should have sent the rest up north too!


----------



## Limit Killer (Dec 6, 2017)

MountainGirl said:


> As far as I know - Canadians do not have any* legal right *to own guns, like our 2A. They never did.
> All they have are organizations fighting against gun control and anti-gun legislations..like the one today.
> Here's a link to one of the bigger groups - and boy is their hair on fire right now:
> 
> ...


This is true. We do not have gun rights, we have gun privileges. Every legal gun owner has a Possession and Acquisition licence (PAL). Your PAL is a 5 year amnesty card allowing what the government permits you to own . There are three types of firearms, non restricted (no further action other than having your PAL), restricted (mandatory registration of the firearm with the federal government and severe restrictions on usage), prohibited (similar to restricted but with further restrictions on who can purchase/own certain firearms).

AFAIK all of the guns new to list have gone straight to prohibited. Mini 14 - prohibited. Beretta cx4 - prohibited. CZ 858 - prohibited. The majority of those guns were non restricted before this morning. Most AR 10 were non restricted, now - prohibited. Guns over 7375 ft-lb, such as bolt action 50 cal that were non restricted, prohibited. Most of the popular AR15 variants were restricted before this, the absurd part is they were restricted by NAME, AR15 is scary to both say and hear.

Raise the limits.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I am having trouble figuring out the height from which Canada has fallen. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

I always knew there was a reason for me not to emigrate to the Yukon . . . 

Now I know what that reason is, . . . 

Foolish me, . . . used to think it was about their too long winters, . . . little did I know. . . 

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Limit Killer said:


> This is true. We do not have gun rights, we have gun privileges. Every legal gun owner has a Possession and Acquisition licence (PAL). Your PAL is a 5 year amnesty card allowing what the government permits you to own . There are three types of firearms, non restricted (no further action other than having your PAL), restricted (mandatory registration of the firearm with the federal government and severe restrictions on usage), prohibited (similar to restricted but with further restrictions on who can purchase/own certain firearms).
> 
> AFAIK all of the guns new to list have gone straight to prohibited. Mini 14 - prohibited. Beretta cx4 - prohibited. CZ 858 - prohibited. The majority of those guns were non restricted before this morning. Most AR 10 were non restricted, now - prohibited. Guns over 7375 ft-lb, such as bolt action 50 cal that were non restricted, prohibited. Most of the popular AR15 variants were restricted before this, the absurd part is they were restricted by NAME, AR15 is scary to both say and hear.
> 
> Raise the limits.


Ah Limit Killer, very glad you joined in. Are there Alberta regulations (that vary between provs) in addition to the Federal Ones? Also - I'm guessing there is no legal recourse against 'privileges' being removed/altered, is that right? Hopefully there will be some kind of buy-back, for those who choose to comply. Are the 'non-restricted' in a Federal database (like the restricted ones) somewhere? What a mess. You have my true sympathies.


----------



## Limit Killer (Dec 6, 2017)

MountainGirl said:


> Ah Limit Killer, very glad you joined in. Are there Alberta regulations (that vary between provs) in addition to the Federal Ones? Also - I'm guessing there is no legal recourse against 'privileges' being removed/altered, is that right? Hopefully there will be some kind of buy-back, for those who choose to comply. Are the 'non-restricted' in a Federal database (like the restricted ones) somewhere? What a mess. You have my true sympathies.


Provinces can add further restrictions on firearms but can not loosen them. As far as I'm aware, most restrictions come in the form of hunting regulations and the provinces run with the federal guidelines.

All sales of restricted require transfer of the gun through the government from the seller to the buyer. Non restricted are not in a federal data base. Some stores will call the federal government to ensure your PAL is valid but it is not mandatory.

Since firearm ownership is a privilege, there is virtually no course of action against any changes in classification. There is a proposed buy back but so far there is no information on how guns will be appraised and paid out. Essentially what would happen though is that you bring your gun(s) to the police station, they appraise them and tell you the price. If you don't like the price, too bad because if you keep it, you're now a felon. It's also unclear at this time which guns, if any, will be grandfathered in and a prohibited licence given to those who legally purchased those guns.

On top of this, non of this applies if you are a status indian, because it would be racist if it did.

The whole thing is a sh*t show.

Raise the limits.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Back in the early 60's you could go into a store in canada and buy any machine gun they had, no paperwork needed.

A friend who lived in Maine crossed over the border on logging trails and bought almost 200 of them and brought them back here.

Then during the GCA 68 amnesty he registered all 200 he had!!!! He had the largest collection of Vickers water cooled MG's I have

Ever seen, a slew of different Bren Guns also in the pile along with ex RCAF Browning ANM2 aircraft guns.

The local ATF office went nuts, one agent placed him under arrest, the head cheese said "NO NO you can't do that, amnesty!".

The young agent said but, but, he has 200 hundred that we missed, Bill's lawyer who was present just because of this type of BS

Said go ahead and cuff him, false arrest on a federal crime makes the agent go by by, and money for the injured party.

They accepted the forms for all 200 guns and signed a receipt listing all of them done up by the lawyer, 

all the forms were back to Bill within 6 months.

I use to go to his place landing at Auburn Lewiston airport with my plane and then spending the weekend there,

The last time we were there I had to do a gyro takeoff in the middle of a blizzard that came down fast just as I was taxiing

out to the runway active runway, no ILS system either, storm left 3 feet of snow there after we left, 

we flew in the soup until we reached the NH/ MA border, then it was CAVU all the way home.

Would load hundreds of rounds of 9MM on a star press and then shoot it up on his farm with a Sten, 

Sterling, MP-40's and an MP-18.

Best was riding through the fields in a White halftrack shooting up old cars with the mounted 50HBM2 while rolling along at about 30 MPH.

Got a 22 rifle from my great uncle when we were visiting him and his family in Hamilton Ont. 

it was his son who died in the Russo/Finnish war.

Father just threw it into the trunk and we came back with it, that was in 1954, 

today you can't even bring back a hamburger now without a declaration.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Limit Killer said:


> Provinces can add further restrictions on firearms but can not loosen them. As far as I'm aware, most restrictions come in the form of hunting regulations and the provinces run with the federal guidelines.
> 
> All sales of restricted require transfer of the gun through the government from the seller to the buyer. Non restricted are not in a federal data base. Some stores will call the federal government to ensure your PAL is valid but it is not mandatory.
> 
> ...


I'll bet a lot of those good ol' boys outside Calgary are about to take to the streets tonight. I personally know several that did not bother to comply the last time your government tried to restrict firearms and I recall that was much less restrictive than this time.

I still think my idea of trading the "Boston States" for Alberta is a great idea for all parties concerned. Alberta seems like a colder version of Texas to me, while my time in New England seemed a hell of a lot more like being outside Ottawa than anywhere in middle America.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

MountainGirl said:


> As far as I know - Canadians do not have any* legal right *to own guns, like our 2A. They never did.
> All they have are organizations fighting against gun control and anti-gun legislations..like the one today.
> Here's a link to one of the bigger groups - and boy is their hair on fire right now:
> 
> ...


We can own guns/rifles (but it's not a constitutional right, according to our Supreme Court 1993) . 
We have to follow protocols in carrying/transporting/storing them. I don't know the details.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## JafoDawg (Dec 28, 2017)

Maybe it's time we annex Canada and make it our 51st State and execute these to be fascist leaders. Canada has always been liberal and they are used to being "subjects" and now that the government has taken the same step as the Nazi's it's only a matter of time before Lil Justin and his cronies pull other crap.

I would caution Lil Justin, we (USA) will only tolerate so much from Canada and we will never allow it to slip in to the hands of fascists. The US has a policy for Canada that is very much like other STRATEGIC plans for scenarios that we will never permit!

Top in our secretive planning is a total annexation of Canada (by overwhelming force) if necessary in case their politics head towards, communism, fascism. This plan is no different than many we have that deal specifically with our safety or strategic interests. Very similar to the oil fields of the middle east. Think about it, would we waste money supporting those shitty little arabs if it wasn't of strategic interest to us and the rest of the world?

You talk about a leader needing an introduction to a large caliber bullet, lil Justin is a fascist and I hope the Canadian people get their shit together and overthrow him, before we have too!


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Steve40th's Avatar

Join Date: Apr 2013
Location: Charleston South Carolina
Posts: 5,550
Likes Received 4972

He is allowed to do this, via Canadian laws..
The Canadian Bill of Rights was superseded in 1982 by the Canadian Charter of Rights and Freedoms, which is part of the Canadian Constitution and forms the highest law in the land. Too bad, the Bill of Rights was reasonably well written. The constitution gives the government the power to limit rights and freedoms ans pretty much backstops a progressive socialist agenda. It provides us no comfort when we are under the thumb of a communist ***** like trudeau.

They also have the legacy overhang of the British Monarchy. The reason trudy can decree the gun ban, without having to pass legislation in Parliament, is because the Governor General, who is appointed by the Queen of England on the advice of the Prime Minister, has the power to generate legislation, an "order in council", on the advice of the federal Cabinet (who are also appointees of the PM).


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I can hear the libs in the US already....Canada did it, so should we....


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

1skrewsloose said:


> I can hear the libs in the US already....Canada did it, so should we....


They cant, and know it. So, what they will do is restrict, regulate and TAX the hell out of anything 2A.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

JafoDawg said:


> Maybe it's time we annex Canada and make it our 51st State and execute these to be fascist leaders. Canada has always been liberal and they are used to being "subjects" and now that the government has taken the same step as the Nazi's it's only a matter of time before Lil Justin and his cronies pull other crap.
> 
> I would caution Lil Justin, we (USA) will only tolerate so much from Canada and we will never allow it to slip in to the hands of fascists. The US has a policy for Canada that is very much like other STRATEGIC plans for scenarios that we will never permit!
> 
> ...


 oh heck no. You must understand most up there agree with this move and want to take all guns. Canada makes CA look conservative


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Its going to be a bad couple of months for Canadian Insurance companys because I foresee a rash of boating accidents


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Dang it, you beat me to it!


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)




----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Any guesses who was the Prime Minister when the Charter of Rights and Freedoms was enacted? Yes. Pierre Elliot Trudeau.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Inor said:


> I'll bet a lot of those good ol' boys outside Calgary are about to take to the streets tonight. I personally know several that did not bother to comply the last time your government tried to restrict firearms and I recall that was much less restrictive than this time.
> 
> I still think my idea of trading the "Boston States" for Alberta is a great idea for all parties concerned. Alberta seems like a colder version of Texas to me, while my time in New England seemed a hell of a lot more like being outside Ottawa than anywhere in middle America.


 @Inor, you must have never been in the mountains/hills visiting New England. We have been oppressed by the majority/cities with liberal crap/"laws", it's only getting worse as the liberals $#!t their homes/nests then try to move to "bucolic" places in the country. I had one crosscountry skier + dog , ask me "what I was doing hunting here" , on my own posted land! I asked "why was she trespassing with dog, can she read?". Old friends/neighbors are welcome on my land, not city slickers/gun grabbers......

We don't like them.

How about you come to deer camp in Vermont? Bring your snowshoes and woolens, won't need a scope most shots , < 100 yds in the woods, don't forget your compass, GPS is out in the hollows and if snow fog sets in easy to get "turned around"..

P.S. *so far *, Vt is still Constitutional carry


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

We can now add Canada to the list of countries the gun-grabbers think we should 'be like'. Japan... Australia... Britain.... Well, Mr and Mrs Anti2A, if you think those countries are so great, why don't you move your sorry ass there?


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> We can now add Canada to the list of countries the gun-grabbers think we should 'be like'. Japan... Australia... Britain.... Well, Mr and Mrs Anti2A, if you think those countries are so great, why don't you move your sorry ass there?


I'm still waiting for SNL creep Baldwin to leave......

Another empty liberal promise/lie


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

1skrewsloose said:


> Wow, looks like they listed every long gun known to man(almost). I feel sorry for you guys, really, this is over the top. Cars deaths must outnumber firearm related deaths I would think, ban cars too. Idiots!!!


Yeah, one of our worst mass murders ever was carried out by a white cargo van. Guess we better ban those too.

Godspeed.


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

JafoDawg said:


> Maybe it's time we annex Canada and make it our 51st State and execute these to be fascist leaders. Canada has always been liberal and they are used to being "subjects" and now that the government has taken the same step as the Nazi's it's only a matter of time before Lil Justin and his cronies pull other crap.
> 
> I would caution Lil Justin, we (USA) will only tolerate so much from Canada and we will never allow it to slip in to the hands of fascists. The US has a policy for Canada that is very much like other STRATEGIC plans for scenarios that we will never permit!
> 
> ...


Know what sport, we'll be just fine.

Governments come and go and PM Selfie almost lost last time. But can we swap everything East of Winnipeg for Alaska, Washington, Oregon, Idaho, Montana and the Dakotas?

Godspeed


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

How about we annex Canada west, and give you Chicago and Detriot? We'll take maritimes too, they are not too Froggy/Sissy Qeerbec.

You keep Justina as Princess. We'll let her a boat to do St Lawrance for parades

If you don't like it, there is a cliff up north, follow your lemminig brothers and sisters.......


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

Mad Trapper said:


> How about we annex Canada west, and give you Chicago and Detriot? We'll take maritimes too, they are not too Froggy/Sissy Qeerbec.
> 
> You keep Justina as Princess. We'll let her a boat to do St Lawrance for parades
> 
> If you don't like it, there is a cliff up north, follow your lemminig brothers and sisters.......


Ok Trap,

Back to Rat River with you. That's in Canada you know.

Hope the rest of your day is a pleasant as you are.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

CapitalKane49p said:


> Ok Trap,
> 
> Back to Rat River with you. That's in Canada you know.
> 
> Hope the rest of your day is a pleasant as you are.


Climb up under Justinas dress, that's in Canada like You


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Go north!!!!

Follow, there is a big jump, then all will be fine!

YOU go girl!!!









Wheeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!

But Justina, it's long way down. I can't swim, and you've got us no boats..........


----------



## 65mustang (Apr 4, 2020)

Rellgar said:


> Either stand and fight or move south.


My God NO! We have enough with Trebeck, Shatner and Beiber. Stay where you're at.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Not my words, but spot on. Long game is showing itself, Canada and the COVID19 proved they are in charge.
"Those who choose to go into slavery will go into slavery. Those who chose to fight by the sword will die by the sword or words similar to that effect.
Choices will eventually be made. Splitting friends and families. We are rapidly approaching choices which will need to be made.


----------



## Limit Killer (Dec 6, 2017)

Imagine thinking the US is any better off than Canada lol In the land of the free your constitutional right to keep and bear arms is taken as a joke and treated like a used napkin by any level of government that chooses to ignore it. California has more left wing extremists than the entire population of Canada yet muh freedom lol. Texas, the icon of what freedom is supposed to be is overrun by lefties in all of its major cities. Oregon, Washington, New York, Florida and the home state of the founding fathers, Virginia, all suffer the same blight.

Keep pretending that Canadians are the problem when the exact same thing is happening all throughout the US, fracturing what should be a country of liberty and freedom.

Raise the limits.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Limit Killer said:


> Imagine thinking the US is any better off than Canada lol In the land of the free your constitutional right to keep and bear arms is taken as a joke and treated like a used napkin by any level of government that chooses to ignore it. California has more left wing extremists than the entire population of Canada yet muh freedom lol. Texas, the icon of what freedom is supposed to be is overrun by lefties in all of its major cities. Oregon, Washington, New York, Florida and the home state of the founding fathers, Virginia, all suffer the same blight.
> 
> Keep pretending that Canadians are the problem when the exact same thing is happening all throughout the US, fracturing what should be a country of liberty and freedom.
> 
> Raise the limits.


Yeah, we know. It's just that sometimes it's nice to have the mirror turned elsewhere.
Most of us also know that not ALL Canadians suck, just like not ALL Americans suck. Some do, some don't.
Stupidity knows no boundaries.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

liberals have been slowly migrating to known conservatives states. Here in S Carolina they have over run Charleston, Mt Pleasant.. Congressman is a Dem for this sector.
Mt Pleasant, Daniel Island used to be ultra conservative, 2 lanes, very few lights. Now its a metropolis with Teslas and German built cars everywhere.. Taxes, and more Taxes to maintain Uberville ie Utopia.
Austin Texas, Ultra Liberal.
They migrate from their uber high taxes and regulations, then bring them to conservative towns, cities, states etc.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Limit Killer said:


> Imagine thinking the US is any better off than Canada lol In the land of the free your constitutional right to keep and bear arms is taken as a joke and treated like a used napkin by any level of government that chooses to ignore it. California has more left wing extremists than the entire population of Canada yet muh freedom lol. Texas, the icon of what freedom is supposed to be is overrun by lefties in all of its major cities. Oregon, Washington, New York, Florida and the home state of the founding fathers, Virginia, all suffer the same blight.
> 
> Keep pretending that Canadians are the problem when the exact same thing is happening all throughout the US, fracturing what should be a country of liberty and freedom.
> 
> Raise the limits.


There is 50 of them there states, sir. You have only listed a few. There are multiple (and sometimes exponential multiples) guns in most homes. We have a solid Constitution and even though liberal assholes are constantly trying to tear it down, it still exists. So, yes, WE are better than Canada. We whipped the shit out of the monarchal dillweeds that still claim your asses up there. To quote Charlie Daniels, "America may have stumbled, but she ain't never fell." No disrespect to any respectable Canadians. I am sorry for your plight there. You are governed by a total limp-dick pillow-biter. But, as has been said elsewhere in this thread, you citizens are going to have to be willing to push back, and push back hard, or you will keep get what you are getting. God bless you all!!


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Canada lost property rights and such when Trudeaus Daddy passed a charter when he was Prime Minister.. They played the long game.. 
Thats whats happening here, ever since WW2 was done, we brought over many many expats. They brought their ideology, and its been ever so slowly tainting our country...


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

To hell with the Canucks!

First off, I have relatives who live in Hamilton, Toronto, Ontario and Queerbec Quebec.

I won't piss on the best part of those socialist/communist bastards! 

I am talking about the second and third gen relatives I have, never met any fourth or fifth gen ones.

They tried to tell me how wonderful the commie party was and that it will do wonders for Canada and the US.

They tried to get me to join the commie party out of Boston when I got back to the US, 

right, it was not long before that I had to deal with those bastards in Europa and the Caribbean.

The relatives who migrated there( Canada) from Europa hated the commies as much as anyone could,

their kids were indoctrinated, in the left wing Canadian schools to think the opposite.

Now to add to that, the three deals I had with canadians off of Ebay I got screwed, sent me junk, 

This was before Ebay guarantee policy, never the less, screwed.

Never had a problem with US sellers.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Frenchys , SOB brutrash left that way, GOT TO HELL!! England awaits you , SWIM!!!!


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Why is Socom's avatar still allowed??? Last time I checked that gun is BANNED!!! Lol


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

csi-tech said:


> Why is Socom's avatar still allowed??? Last time I checked that gun is BANNED!!! Lol


OK, what gun is it????


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

fangfarrier said:


> Assault Rifles or AR15s and military grade weapons: effective immediately, it is no longer permitted to buy, sell, transport, import or use military-grade assault weapons in Canada.
> 
> Can anyone spot a thin end to a wedge?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well they share a Queen with England...stupid is as stupid does.....


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

SOCOM42 said:


> OK, what gun is it????


Is that a M1 with a magazine conversion? I dont know, all I know is it is a awesome rifle, whether m14 or M1 Garand.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> OK, what gun is it????


I know, it's a piece of art, by @SOCOM42


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I guess we should thank Canada in away. That means more for us.

April Gun sales up 71% here.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Be positive ,It's better than two Mexicos


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Steve40th said:


> Is that a M1 with a magazine conversion? I dont know, all I know is it is a awesome rifle, whether m14 or M1 Garand.


Yes it is just that, but not an ordinary run of the mill conversion.

This one was built as a concept piece for the 1965 US Navy conversion program.

The marines were replacing their M1 Garands with M-14's, the navy did not want to spend the money for them.

They started looking at converting their Garands to 7.62x51 NATO.

This conversion was presented for that project, but the price was to high for the tightwads in the navy.

They settled for Just a barrel change after the even cheaper sleeving conversion did not perform well.

Six of these were built, five for the navy and one for me.

Top picture is with a loaded mag, middle one is of the internals showing bolt stop,

bottom shows bolt stop replacement of the clip latch.

I was offered 5K at a gun show 20 years ago for it turned it down.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Trudeau even banned ar15.com the website and ARFCOM the slang for it.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

SOCOM42 said:


> Yes it is just that, but not an ordinary run of the mill conversion.
> 
> This one was built as a concept piece for the 1965 US Navy conversion program.
> 
> ...


Outstanding. I would never sell it either..


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> Yes it is just that, but not an ordinary run of the mill conversion.
> 
> This one was built as a concept piece for the 1965 US Navy conversion program.
> 
> ...


If I remember right @SOCOM42 made a Grand , to take a Bar 06 magazine,. That is his Avatar
@SOCOM42 can correct me if im mistaken


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Yes, true, but the mags had to be modified to clear the right locking surface in the receiver.

This is not that rifle, this (the avatar) is in 7.62 NATO and uses M14 mags with no mods to the mags..


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

SOCOM42 said:


> Yes, true, but the mags had to be modified to clear the right locking surface in the receiver.
> 
> This is not that rifle, this (the avatar) is in 7.62 NATO and uses M14 mags with no mods to the mags..


Is the 30-06 round more powerful than the 7.62 NATO? Did gas or op rod have to be modified?


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> Yes, true, but the mags had to be modified to clear the right locking surface in the receiver.
> 
> This is not that rifle, this (the avatar) is in 7.62 NATO and uses M14 mags with no mods to the mags..


Thanks, I thought that was an 06. Did you get them to a range to see how they did? Even out back, 100 yds?

Take care.


----------



## 65mustang (Apr 4, 2020)

stevekozak said:


> There is 50 of them there states, sir. You have only listed a few. There are multiple (and sometimes exponential multiples) guns in most homes. We have a solid Constitution and even though liberal assholes are constantly trying to tear it down, it still exists. So, yes, WE are better than Canada. We whipped the shit out of the monarchal dillweeds that still claim your asses up there. To quote Charlie Daniels, "America may have stumbled, but she ain't never fell." No disrespect to any respectable Canadians. I am sorry for your plight there. You are governed by a total limp-dick pillow-biter. But, as has been said elsewhere in this thread, you citizens are going to have to be willing to push back, and push back hard, or you will keep get what you are getting. God bless you all!!


Sorry Steve, according to the College educated magic mulatto Barry O'bama, there are 57 states and he ought to know being a 2 term President.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Sotero was worst the President I NEVER voted for. Wish he takes Moochelle and his rats to the 57th state.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Steve40th said:


> Is the 30-06 round more powerful than the 7.62 NATO? Did gas or op rod have to be modified?


I will open up a whole can of worms here if I say one or the other, the fanatics of either will jump into the frey.

Let me just say this, the new barrels as issued in 7.62 Nato had their gas ports opened up at the armory during their production.

The power curve drops off quicker for the 7.62 NATO round.

Then there are differences between the original US Cal. 30-06, Cal. 30 M1 and Cal. 30 M2.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> Thanks, I thought that was an 06. Did you get them to a range to see how they did? Even out back, 100 yds?
> 
> Take care.


Oh boy did I, put 3,000 round through each of the navy's guns and 100 in mine.

Had a machine loader for the mags left over from M14 production.

They were shot from a firing jack, 100 yard tunnel under the streets of worcester,

not the shoulder, was quite tiring to do that all day long.

Groups were within the acceptable range for them, some were better than others, depending on original condition.

Now these were not built here but at H&R when I worked there.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> Oh boy did I, put 3,000 round through each of the navy's guns and 100 in mine.
> 
> Had a machine loader for the mags left over from M14 production.
> 
> ...


Thanks @SOCOM42,

You would have loved to meet my Uncles that were oridinance (sp?) at GE Pittsfield, one was was THE master machinist, he did the misslle parts. Had to hold temperature to +/- degrees when measuring/working.

Don't tell but he lent me tools, to build my first SBC. They all got back to GE.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> Thanks @SOCOM42,
> 
> You would have loved to meet my Uncles that were in ordnance at GE Pittsfield, one was was THE master machinist, he did the missile parts.
> Had to hold temperature to 68 +/-1 degree F when measuring/working.
> ...


Fixed it for you.

When making gauges and other precise parts,

in the toolroom and gauge/metrology lab, the Temperature was held @ 68 degrees and with 50% humidity.

There was a chart recorder on a support column that recorded both, it was operated by the US government inspectors.

I was issued a set of lab grade gauge blocks along with high grade measuring tools.

I had a Sheffield air gauge that was in 0.00001" increments and one in 0.0001".

You could put a steel block, say 1"x2" on the granite plate,

slide the stylus on to it and watch the gage go down as the block cooled to room temp.

Only those who made gauge masters can understand how and what is involved in the process.

Here we normally worked to + or - .0005" as a normal thing with some going to .0001" or .00005"


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> Fixed it for you.
> 
> When making gauges and other precise parts,
> 
> ...


Thanks! @SOCOM42

I could not remember temperature Uncle John used, I was a child, I think he was using English temps , 68 oF seems right.

When I did my first SBC, I was older, I was not impressed with "plastigauge". My Uncle set me up with the best mics I've ever seen. That engine still lives, everything inside was set using those mics. It was down to a bare block and everything spotless. The valve train was most time to set up proper. Took a long time , I used Crower parts.

AS you know in Chemistry, there is a standard temperature used to measure things, and stuff changes with heat/cold. Water is particularly expansive. Make sure all volumetrics are 25 oC for close work. That is a PITA if the room/water is not regulated. Check thermometer too.

I wish I had the instruments and scales I used years ago. People who use a _cheap china_ digital scale think it's absolute, I've used balances orders of magnitude better that were 100 years old. They sat on tables of granite half the weight of a car.

Take care


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

@Mad Trapper, the 68/50 is a DOD/SAE standard.

When I was into flying, the same engineering standards applied to aero engines I worked on.

I have worked in places where the granite plates weighed more than a car, and big enough that you could park one on it!

Hell, the one in my shop weighs around 300 pounds and is only 2x3 foot.

Today with the lab stuff I play with, I have a hell of a time with the "C" temps,

have the glass thermometers to do it with though.

The PID's are pretty close to the glass.

I used the plastigage back in the 60's myself but not care for the stuff either used my mikes as a backup.


----------

